# Wir suchen Betroffene!



## Info (18 September 2006)

Wir suchen Opfer bzw. Betroffene von Kosten verursachenden Fax-SPAMS sowie E-Mail Angeboten.

Haben sie vor kurzem einen Fax- oder Mail-Informationsservice genutzt der unerwartet enorme Kosten verursacht hat? Vielleicht sagt ihnen die Firma Euroservice oder die von ihr ausgehenden "Aldi-Lidl-Info-Faxe" etwas? 
Dann melden sie sich bitte per Mail an mich!

[email protected]


----------



## technofreak (18 September 2006)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*

Der Aufruf ist mit den Betreibern  abgestimmt. Die Aktion ist im Sinne der Verbraucher.

Gruß
tf


----------



## AlexandervW (24 September 2006)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*

Bekomme per Fax jeden Nacht Werbemüll.Letzte Nacht um 02:18h zwei Seiten von Smith Tech Radiotechnic Ltd. H.Smith Mainstr.3a Gibraltar Tel.0090555 428 12 18 oder Fax.0044 700 5800 289 .
Ich soll Fahnenmasten kaufen oder künstliche Blumen (Palmen) zu einem wahnsinnspreis.
Zum abbestellen dieser Werbeflut soll ich eine Email clear[at]sportgames.biz
senden. Mit sicherheit mache ich das nicht.
Frage: Wie kann ich solche Faxe verhindern ?(außer Stecker rausziehen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2006)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*



AlexandervW schrieb:


> Zum abbestellen dieser Werbeflut soll ich eine Email clear[at]sportgames.biz
> senden.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3026


----------



## Samsheed (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*

Nach Anruf bei der Registrierungsbehörde (RegTP)- den man übrigens um Angabe des Nummerblocks-Betreibers bitten kann - und mit Hinweis auf Paragraph 13a der TKV habe ich beim Betrieber des Nummernblocks (Telekom in diesem Fall) den Besitzer der Dortmunder Faxnummer von ambiente-plants.com endlich ermittelt. 
Die Nummer war verdeckt mit der Vorwahl 02319 statt 0231 , wobei die 9 zur Rufnummer gehört!
Namen und Adresse von ambiente-plants.com: [ edit]  Meitnerweg 10, 44227 Dortmund.

Jeder Anwalt fordert Spam-Sender kostenpflichtig zur Abgabe einer Unterlassungserklärung mit Konventionalstrafe. Wehrt euch und hilft mit, solchen Störenfrieden das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*

Sonstige Infos zum Thema Fax-Spam, und was man dagegen machen kann:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Fax-Spam


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wir suchen Betroffene!*

Zu dem Aufruf im ersten Posting: Er ist weit über drei Jahre alt und damit nicht mehr "aktuell". 

Thread closed


----------

